# Best smart phone?



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I am using a "new to me" refurbished Samsung Galaxy S4 from T Mobile and I am finding it agonizingly slow moving between apps. It's a good 3-4 Mississippi between commands or when rotating the screen, and that's on a good day and it's driving me batty. I want to upgrade but not if this is how things will also be with the S5, S6 or LG G4. What's everyone using, and what kind of lag times are you experiencing?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Get cyanogenmod on that bad boy, fix it right up


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

sUBERu2u said:


> I am using a "new to me" refurbished Samsung Galaxy S4 from T Mobile and I am finding it agonizingly slow moving between apps. It's a good 3-4 Mississippi between commands or when rotating the screen, and that's on a good day and it's driving me batty. I want to upgrade but not if this is how things will also be with the S5, S6 or LG G4. What's everyone using, and what kind of lag times are you experiencing?


Yeah, there is still something still wrong with it. Try getting into the App Manager clear caches and "force" shut down or even delete unnecessary App's.

The S4 is a good phone, it's my backup to my iPhone 6 and still keeps up I reckon.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Do a full reset using a PC and kies app


----------



## Stephanie Davids (Jul 4, 2015)

I am a huge iPhone girl. They are dumbed down, but that is perfect because I only use it for apps and texting.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Nexus 6 root with no forced encryption and scaling set to half.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, but I am not a computer programmer so don't understand anything that was said, except for Stephanie's post.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The best smartphone is always the one that doesn't make you feel dumb.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, there is still something still wrong with it. Try getting into the App Manager clear caches and "force" shut down or even delete unnecessary App's.
> 
> The S4 is a good phone, it's my backup to my iPhone 6 and still keeps up I reckon.


I concur with ALL of this.

*Here's a semi-easy step-by-step to help.* Seriously, change the scaling as described in the link.


----------

